# Need help determining skin color



## KDog (Jan 29, 2017)

Does anyone know what the skin color of the girl on the right would be. Like what color marker would her skin be.


----------



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

What type of marker are you referencing?


----------



## KDog (Jan 29, 2017)

Copic Marker


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

well firstly - its not only one color but very subtle gradients here and there - second the colors dont match what copic has to offer. skin color is inbetween red and purple while shadow color is a purple tone.


----------



## KDog (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok thank you


----------



## illuster (Feb 27, 2017)

The closest thing I could think of is R56 Currant for the main skin tone act2k15 referenced, even though it's too saturated to be the same, also RV69 Peony, but that one seems off by a few shades as well.

As for the shade color, RV99 Argyle Purple could work, V99 Aubergine, FV2 Fluorescent Dull Violet could too, if you could tone it down.


----------



## KDog (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you. I'll see what i can do with those


----------

